# Camel Toe



## Mista (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Super Hulk (Nov 17, 2005)

i would wear one


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)

Didn't mother nature provide you with one already?


----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Maxi... 

btw, Foreman. Seek help...


----------



## Super Hulk (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Didn't mother nature provide you with one already?



No im a guy, but i could put my pants on backwards and pull them up my ass then walk backwards


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.cameltoe.org/


----------



## Mista (Nov 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by *ForemanRules*






Thats not a camel toe... thats a front bum


----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

okay it's 11:30 am on a friday morning n i'm sitting here looking at pussy. i need to get off my butt.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> okay it's 11:30 am on a friday morning n i'm sitting here looking at pussy. i need to get off my butt.



that is not a bad thing


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



A self-protrait?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> okay it's 11:30 am on a friday morning n i'm sitting here looking at pussy. i need to get off


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> okay it's 11:30 am on a friday morning n i'm sitting here *looking at pussy*. i need to get *off my butt.*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

I luv editing...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by *Little Wing*
> > _okay it's 11:30 am on a friday morning n i'm sitting here looking at pussy.* i need to get off  *_
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone noticed your edit job.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was going for modesty....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

OOPS, I see it now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

u still see?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> Thats not a camel toe... thats a front bum


"That's a big bitch!"
-Deuce Bigalow...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u still see?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



SHweeet!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone noticed your edit job.


 yes i did... just now. haha.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> SHweeet!




Photoshoped!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 19, 2005)

haha I like this thread


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> haha I like this thread


How about this?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

*BigDyl's camel toe*


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



That's me givin' him 1 thumb up.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's me givin' him 1 thumb up.


Sorry I can't talk to you anymore, as per Foreman.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't talk to you anymore, as per Foreman.



th4t'z 1t n00b, pr3p4r3d t3w b3 0wn3ed11!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Foreman thinks were are too friendly......he's  getting jealous.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Foreman thinks were are too friendly......he's  getting jealous.


*Bitch!!!* quit talking to him  Don't make me hit you again.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm sorry Mr. Foreman.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Bitch!!!* quit talking to him  Don't make me hit you again.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


It's all because of you!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's all because of you!


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


I only hit her when she deserves it.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's all because of you!



Just remember, is this   worth this   ?  If so, then this must be true.      And that's just


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I only hit her when she deserves it.



Foreman finally posted his pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

He's cute right.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He's cute right.



I mean, uh, It was a suprise he posted them.  Er, I wasn't expecting him to post them, yeah that it.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah sure....I cheated on Foreman with a gay ninja whos into Emo music.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> yeah sure....I cheated on Foreman with a gay ninja whos into Emo music.



And now my seed is planted inside of you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> And now my seed is planted inside of you.


Now he wants to shoot you.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Foreman finally posted his pics.


 it's amazing that brad is a hot guy but can still play such creeps so convincingly. early grace i believe the guys name was in this n the scene where he's shagging his gf in the car while watching that other chic is kinda ... nevermind.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> it's amazing that brad is a hot guy but can still play such creeps so convincingly. early grace i believe the guys name was in this n the scene where he's shagging his gf in the car while watching that other chic is kinda ... nevermind.



what!!  no she was spying on them "shagging", and I would band jouliet lewis in a heart beat! thats her name right??? and the girl from star trek too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 20, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Photoshoped!



Lies! You lie bygdil!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> what!!  no she was spying on them "shagging", and I would band jouliet lewis in a heart beat! thats her name right??? and the girl *from star trek too!*


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 20, 2005)

wow.... this thread is hilarious


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> what!! no she was spying on them "shagging", and I would band jouliet lewis in a heart beat! thats her name right??? and the girl from star trek too!


 yea but it was hot that he knew she was watching n liked it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

ooh...we have a voyeur in the house...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea but it was hot that he knew she was watching n liked it.


He had a bone for that other chick...
Then he cut whats her names hair, and made her act like the other girl!!!

Whats this got to do with cameltoe?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He had a bone for that other chick...
> Then he cut whats her names hair, and made her act like the other girl!!!
> 
> *Whats this got to do with cameltoe?*


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He had a bone for that other chick...
> Then he cut whats her names hair, and made her act like the other girl!!!


 oooh so sensitive. you been reading cosmo again?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Nov 20, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea but it was hot that he knew she was watching n liked it.



have you ever watched people have sex, and they didnt know?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

yea. it's called porn.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

and no, i never voyuered.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 21, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


Is this a pic of you Littlewing???????????????


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2005)

i just googled a few to make up for yaking in this thread. n i think the ones in white look best.


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 21, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i just googled a few to make up for yaking in this thread. n i think the ones in white look best.


Damn...I was hoping I had a little insight!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Nov 21, 2005)

www.*rate**my**camel**toe*.com great to pass the time with and some pretty amazing but scary pictures on there.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 22, 2005)

good treat


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 22, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> good treat


It just got better!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

...and john h...keeps telling us to engage in 'sexual congress' with another guy....WTF is he thinking....


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 22, 2005)

do you think women realize they have camel toe?


Do you think they sport it on purpose ?


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2006)

bump!


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Moose Knuckle.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

As an ex bmx racer, I like to call them "doubles".


----------



## maniclion (Aug 7, 2006)

"I'm just a three-eyed boy looking for a twelve-toed girl..."JM


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> do you think women realize they have camel toe?
> 
> 
> Do you think they sport it on purpose ?



Sure they do, it's a fashion accessory. You can buy em at Macy's.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "I'm just a three-eyed boy looking for a twelve-toed girl..."JM



is your avatar currently being used as a distress signal


----------



## maniclion (Aug 7, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> is your avatar currently being used as a distress signal


No I just feel upside down lately.


----------



## the nut (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## the nut (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

>



If this girl pulls up any harder she will split herself in half.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> No I just feel upside down lately.




you know what that looks like to a woman don't you


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> you know what that looks like to a woman don't you


69?


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Woah


----------



## Mickey4Fingers (Mar 18, 2007)

Prince said:


>




this pic would be hot, but I cant stop staring at her hips. they look weird.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't like this thread.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 18, 2007)

It reminds me of the way things used to be.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I don't like this thread.


I agree, the sight of vagina offends me also.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## viet_jon (Mar 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> It reminds me of the way things used to be.



your the biggest dyke on IM.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 18, 2007)

This has got to be the best thread I have read since signing up at this forum.
2 thumbs way way up (there).


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I don't like this thread.


mkay gaybo


----------



## Mista (Mar 18, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> mkay gaybo


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I don't think anyone noticed your edit job.



i did now  i think he's psychic


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> 69?



damn you're psychic too


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I don't like this thread.



I love this thread.

I am glad whomever resurrected it.  A camel toe is the only thing that can get my attention harder than hard nipples.

You ever noticed spanish women and their jeans?  The jeans are so tight, the fabric gets wedged up there.  The camel toe that it makes?  Ugh, its just not the same.


----------

